# Warped Heads. HELP!!!



## JoshHiltonRN (Jun 28, 2009)

Well I am now the proud owner of a sick goat. I recently bought it used with 40000 miles on it. It ran great for about 75 miles.... I have found out that at about 35,000 miles the engine overheated and the heads had to be replaced. The dealership agreed to fix the issue at hand which seems to include cylinders 2 and 4 having a loss of compression. Is there any chance the block is warped?
Help.(


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't think so. If the heads are warp, it may be a gap between cylinders 2 and 4 bleeding off compression. Good luck.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

it take alot to kill a block. chances are just the heads are warped and your losing compression. Do you have coolent in your oil?


----------



## JoshHiltonRN (Jun 28, 2009)

I checked it when it first threw a Check engine light and went into protection mode. But now it's been at the shop for over a week and i couldn't tell ya if there was. I just hope they fix it right.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does that have streach to yeild bolts?? If so they need to be replaced everytime the heads come off. Might be why it didn't last the first time if they weren't replaced. The heads may need to be resurfaced as well.


----------



## JoshHiltonRN (Jun 28, 2009)

i know they didn't replace the intake bolts because you could see that they had been removed. Although there was no leaking around the heads any where, The mechanic told me that the catylitic converter on the right side had stopped up because gas had been "pouring" into the exhaust due to a misfire on cylinders 2 and 4. He thought maybe the vave springs had broke or a rocker arm was messed up. Should go to the other shop today to get the engine fixed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

+1 above. I think the head bolts are not resuable from GM. ARP ones are pricey but worth it.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

The factory bolts are not reusaable. When the heads come off good rule of thumb is always use new gaskets and bolts!!! they are torqued in degrees. not ft lbs.


----------



## JoshHiltonRN (Jun 28, 2009)

well all is well. it turned out to be the catylitic converter after all. Though there is still some loss of compression in 2 and 4 which is likely a leak between the two cylinders. It runs great so I will take it easy until I get the heads rebuilt, planning on a port and polish. I will keep yall updated.


----------

